#  Ernährung >   Fleisch essen, ja oder nein? >

## lucy230279

halloa, 
mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr euch so ernährt.
Seid ihr Alles(fr)esser, Vegetarier, Veganer?
Warum? Aus Tradition, weil man so erzogen wurde, oder weil es einfach nicht schmeckt?Oder aus gesundheitlichen Gründen? 
Kann man denn heute in Zeiten von BSE und Vogelgrippe noch mit Genuss Fleisch essen? Oder seid ihr schon auf Bioprodukte umgestiegen? 
Ich selber esse sehr gern Fleisch, auch wenn ich aufgrund von meiner rheumatischen Erkrankungen viel mehr Fisch und Gemüse/Obst zu mir nehmen sollte und dies auch tue. Ganz ohne komm ich aber auch nicht aus. Dabei mach ich mir allerdings keine Gedanken über Rinderwahn oder Vogelgrippe.
Worauf ich wirklich achte, dass die Eier aus Freilandhaltung kommen. 
Ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.

----------


## Zwickbua

Mein Meinung 
Hauptsache es schmeckt ich esse viel und gern , bei mir ist es schon fast ein Hobby. 
ich bin ein genussmensch und wenn es Fleisch gibt ess ich es so gerne wie auch mal ein Gemüseplatte.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo zwicki,
würdest du bitte auch abstimmen? danke  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Zwickbua

schon erledigt

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy, 
ich glaube das Du bei mir genau weist welche Ernährung ich vorziehe.
Fleischlos ist sie gewiss nicht. 
So ein bis zwei leckere Steaks oder vielleicht ein T-Bone vieleicht auch lecker Rindsrouladen mit grünen oder auch der Lieblich mit Nelken und Knofi gespickte Schweinebraten frisch aus der Röhre mit Weißkraut und Bauernbrot mit einem frischen Weißbier oder lecker saure Nierchen und Seiten und Hüften und und und 
Ich glaube Du weist es, ich kann der Fleischeslust nicht wieder stehen

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
ja ich denke, ich weiß bescheid. :laughter10:  
ich würd vielleicht auch noch weniger fleisch essen , aber ich bin ein kostverächter, keine pilze, kein spargel, kein rosenkohl usw. da ist die palette der möglichen rezepte bald erschöpft.
aber ich komm trotzdem übern tag :c_laugh:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy, 
Es gibt ja auch noch andere Dinge die einen satt machen. 
Die den Bauch füllen und lecker schmecken

----------


## lucy230279

des stimmt wohl, ich sag doch, ich werde net verhungern :laughter01:

----------


## Brava

Wir Essen alles was schmeckt,egal ob Gesund oder nicht

----------


## Obelix1962

Man könnte ja mal zusammen ein Steak essen gehen wenn es sich ergibt.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
ja das tun wir. 
Auch die Dinge die uns fremd sind sollten nie außer acht gelassen werden 
und bei Gelegenheit ausgekostet werden.
Bereuen können wir immer noch wenn die Tage der Bauchschmerzen vorüber und
unsere Psyche uns wieder verleitet das fremde zu kosten.

----------


## Smurf

Gesunde Ernährung, was anderes kommt hier nicht auf den Tisch. Sowohl Fleisch, Fisch und auch viel Gemüse, Obst und Salat. Fast food, nein danke!  
Smurf

----------


## Brava

Gut es muss nicht nur Deutsches Essen sein,was bei uns auf den Tisch kommt 
Probiert wird alles

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Lucy! 
Ich bin seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr Vegetarier.
Anfangs war das aus Überzeugung, aber als ich kurz vor dem Abi mal wieder versuchen wollte, wie Fleisch so ist, fand ich es absolut ungenießbar im Geschmack, und ich habe verschiedenes versucht. Es war einfach nicht mehr meins, hab dann auch nach 3-4 Wochen in denen ich ab und an Fleisch und Wurst probiert hatte gemerkt, dass das einfach nicht mehr in mein Leben zurück muss.
Ich koche sehr gerne, bin mir auch sicher, dass mein Speisezettel nicht im Geringsten langweilig aussieht. Aber trotzdem finde ich es total okay, wenn Leute Fleisch essen- solange es schmeckt ist es doch genau das Richtige! Nur ich brauche es eben nicht mehr! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Julchen

Hallo,
ich bevorzuge Gemüse & Co., esse aber hin und wieder auch eine Miniportion Fleisch o.ä., wenn es sich ergibt.
Geschmacklich ist Gemüse für mich das "bessere Fleisch". 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich mit der Zeit ganz darauf verzichten, wenn ich nicht neben mir zwei "fleischfressende Pflanzen" hätte, denen ich eine Riesenfreude mache, wenn Fleisch auf den Tisch kommt (das gibt es jedoch nicht jeden Tag).  
Schöne Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Smurf

@ Lucy, 
Eier aus Freilandhaltung ist ja so eine Sache bei Vogelgrippe und Stallpflicht. Ich kaufe nur Bio-Eier, die dann aber auch bei Aldi und so weiter. Ebenso wie ich fast ausschließlich Bio-Gemüse kaufe oder frisch auf dem Markt bzw. vom Bauern. Fleisch vom Bio-Metzger, teuer, aber gut und lecker, gibt es nicht jeden Tag. 
Wenn Du so gerne Fleisch ißt, wie Du schreibst, kaufst Du denn dann auch Bio-Fleisch oder doch eher im Supermarkt?  
Smurf

----------


## lucy230279

@smurf, 
ich esse gern fleisch, aber ich koche selten. von daher..wenn ich mir fleisch hole, dann meistens aus dem supermarkt, abgepackt oder tiefgefroren,aber das muss ich ja eh reduzieren.
und wenn ich doch mal zum fleischer gehe dann auch nur um die ecke..

----------


## Smurf

@ Lucy, 
helles Fleisch wie Hähnchen oder Pute dürfte doch gehen, auch bei rheumatischen Erkrankungen... 
Aber wahrscheinlich magst Du ein blutiges Steak lieber, oder?  :Zunge raus:  
Smurf

----------


## lucy230279

*schüttel*
nee, blutiges steak, bäähh..
ich bevorzuge eh geflügel und das passt schon, muss jetzt auch mehr fisch essen.
aber im mom hab ich eh keinen appetit.

----------


## Smurf

Soll man bei rheumatischen Sachen mehr Fisch essen? Habe ich so noch nicht gehört, deshalb die Frage. Wir essen auch gerne Fisch, aber auch nicht so viel, wie empfohlen wird.  
Smurf

----------


## lucy230279

so wurde es mir gesagt. weniger fleisch, dafür mehr fisch wegens den omega-3-fettsäuren und gemüse und obst.
mach mich nochmal kundig.

----------


## lucy230279

so, hier steht, dass eine andere ernährung symptome abschwächen kann... http://www.rheuma-online.de/a-z/e/er...ei-rheuma.html

----------


## Smurf

Danke für den Link. Lese ich nachher mal ein bißchen. 
Smurf

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Lucy'S Anwort mit den Omega-3-Fettsäuren kann ich so bestätigen. 
Hier in der Rheuma-Klinik wird in der Küche auch drauf geachtet, dass die in genügender Menge im Essen sind.
Die Omega-3-Fettsäuren senken den Spiegel der Arachidonsäure im Blut, diese ist mitverantwortlich an den chronischen Entzündungen. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Thor

Ganz toll wie Ihr Euch mit der Ernährung auseinandersetzt. 
Wichtig ist auf alle Fälle das der erhöhte Bedarf an Omega-3-Fettsäuren 
durch 2-3 Seefischgerichte (besser noch mehr) auf ein hohes Niveu gebracht
wird. 
Es gibt in unseren Meeren so viele verschiedene Sorten von Fisch
das darunter garantiert auch einer ist der schmeckt. 
Also rein in die Nordsee und Fisch gekauft
Euer Thor

----------


## Smurf

*Guten Morgen zusammen! 
Nun, da ich gestern auch meine Diagnose "rheumatische Erkrankung" bekommen habe, interessiert mich das Thema Ernährung natürlich brennend.  
@ Julia,  
danke Dir für Deine Erklärung mit dieser Arachidonsäure. Ich habe mich gestern seitenweise durch Ernährungsempfehlungen bei Rheuma gelesen und bin nun auch schlauer. 
@ Lucy, 
hältst Du Dich an diese Empfehlungen in der Regel? Also wirklich nur 1 bis 2 mal die Woche Fleisch und dann möglichst Geflügel, viel Fisch, viel Obst und Gemüse sowie gesunde Fette. 
Wenn Du danach lebst und Dich ernährst, hast Du denn schon eine Verbesserung gemerkt? 
Werde nachher mal bei Rheuma-Online schauen, was ich da noch an Info's bekommte zzgl. des Linkes weiter oben, vielen Dank nochmal dafür. 
So, nun muß ich erstmal zum Gyn., dann den Rheumatologen anrufen und dann werde ich mal versuchen, ein wenig im Haushalt zu tun, heute morgen ist die Morgensteifigkeit vor allem an den Knie- und Fußgelenken zu merken und die Unterarme sowie Handgelenke schmerzen stark. Cortison habe ich eben genommen, bisher keinen Schwindel, abwarten. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea, 
ganz ehrlich?
naja, weniger fleisch ja, aber eher aus diättechnischen gründen. ich weiß ich sollte mich daran halten und da ich im mom eh keine küche habe, esse ich viel obst und gemüse. obs mir dadurch besser geht? ich denke nicht dass es ausschließlich daran liegt,aber es ist ein wichtiger fakt, v.a. auf längere sicht betrachtet, kann es sicherlich helfen, weniger schmerzen ertragen zu müssen.
eine spontane änderung ist mir jetzt nicht sofort aufgefallen..

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  über ein Jahrzehnt lang hatte ich mich nahezu fleischlos ernährt. Ausgerechnet in dieser Zeit brach meine cP aus.  An meiner Ernährung änderte ich erst etwas, nachdem mir der gesamte Dickdarm und ein Stück des Dünndarms entfernt werden musste. Seitdem kann ich Gemüse und Obst nämlich nicht mehr verdauen. Also esse ich nun (seit 01/2004) sehr viel Milchprodukte, Eier und Fleisch.  Meine cP veränderte sich dadurch gar nicht. Interessant ist auch der Verlauf meines stets viel zu hohen Cholesterinspiegels (erblich bedingt): Während der weitgehend vegetarischen Ernährung war das Gesamtcholesterin regelmäßig bei ca. 300-320 (HDL bei 90-110), nach der Ernährungsumstellung vor immerhin drei Jahren hat sich an dieser Kontellation absolut nichts geändert. Im Gegenteil, das Gesamtcholesterin bewegt sich jetzt um ca. 290-300 (HDL unverändert).  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Klosterbruder

HAst Du Dir schon einmal Portugisische bzw Brasilianische Kondensmilch besorgt.
meistens so mit 55- 70% Fett 
Alte Rezepte wie zum Beispiel kalter Hund (Schokoladenkeks Kuchen) sind da natürlich auch angesagter wie bei mir

----------


## zefiro

Beim Essen bin ich ein Genussmensch und rein vegetarische Ernährung wäre mir deshalb zu einseitig bzw. eingeschränkt.  
Ich liebe es, möglichst vielfältig zu essen. Auf Reisen probiere ich gern die lokalen Gerichte und Spezialitäten (und diese beinhalten häufig Fleisch oder Fisch). 
In der Regel wähle ich meine Gerichte nicht nach der Frage aus, ob sie Fleisch enthalten oder nicht. Hauptkriterium ist eher: "Schmeckt es mir?" bzw. "Habe ich Appetit darauf?"

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zefiro,  da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele. Allerdings achte ich beim Fleischkauf darauf, woher die Ware kommt. Unter keinen Umständen möchte ich total artferne Tierhaltung unterstützen und gebe deshalb für's Fleisch lieber mehr Geld aus. Meistens handelt es sich um hiesiges Fleisch, entweder direkt vom Bauern oder von unserer örtlichen Metzgerei, die uns stets darüber informiert, woher das angebotene Fleisch kommt. Auch bei Eiern oder dem Fisch handhaben wir es so. Wir kaufen ausschließlich Eier aus Freilandhaltung. Unseren Fisch (Forellen) beziehen wir von einem Fischer, der uns die Viecher aus dem Pillersee holt.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Sabrina24

guten morgen, 
ich hab das erste angekreuzt wobei ich sagen muss das ich so gut wie kein fleisch und keine wurst mehr esse. schmeckt mir einfach nicht mehr. wenn fleisch dann nur hühnchen und pute. hackfleisch klar gemischt aber ansonsten nix.  
grüße

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Ihr Geniesser!
@julchen
Es geht mir auch so, ich selber brauche nicht viel Fleisch, hab aber auch mehrere Fleischtiger am Tisch!
auch bei mir gibts nicht jeden Tag Fleisch!
Meine Mama hat sehr fein gekocht. Auch mal selbstgemachte Gemüsesuppen, Früchtekuchen, Kartoffelgerichte..mjam!! :drawing_heart: 
also von muttern her wurde ich nicht sosehr zum fleischessen erzogen. 
mein Mann isst schon sehr gern Fleisch! aber es macht ihm nichts, wenns mal zwischendurch fleischlos gibt.
Da mein Gemahl von Beruf Käser ist, kannst dir vorstellen, was bei uns auch sehr beliebt ist!
wir sind irgendwie eine Milchproduktefamilie! :yes_3_cut: 
Einer meiner Jungs hat sehr gern Gemüse und ich dachte schon, das wird nen vegetarier. Jetzt hab ich erkannt, dass der Junge vorallem das sichtbare Fett am Fleisch ekelt. bin aber froh, dass er jetzt mit 13 Jahren doch genug Fleisch isst. 
Ich selber probier im Moment Trennkost(vorallem abends) das fällt mir nicht so leicht, soll mir aber helfen, beim leichter werden. :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Brava

Im Moment verzichte ich total auf Fleisch
Der Gesundheit zuliebe :shy_5new:

----------


## ama

ich brauch an sich kaum fleish, esse eher mal Hühnchen oder Pute, aber die Familie möchte gern richtig was ordentliches aufm Tisch.
Ich habs versucht mit Aufläufen damit das Felisch weniger wird, aber die wolen ein Steak sehen. Suppe geht zwar mal, aber es muss dann mit Würstchen oder so sein.
Fleisch kaufe ich fast ausschließlich beim Fleischer

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Brava
Weshalb isst du im Moment kein Fleisch? Wodurch gefährdet Fleisch deine  Gesundheit?
Grüsse Artemisia

----------


## Sammlerin

:Prost mit Wein: Mein Mann hat einen tiefes Hämoglobin und miss Eisenpräparate nehmen. Es wurde ihm auch empfohlen, dunkles fleisch zu essen uns ab uns zu ein Gläschen Rotwein!
Das kommt meinem Lieben sehr entgegen! :yes_3_cut:  wir mögen eigentlich alle gerne Fleisch, jetzt in der Grillsaison erst recht!
soo jetz muss ich in die Küche zischen, meine Kleine will heute kochen :laughter01:   :bravo_2_cut:  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Sammlerin

:plate_1:  :WOW:  :bravo_2_cut:  Mhm! Myamyam! Meine Tochter hat suuuper gekocht! Maccaroni mit Hackfleisch! Ich muss euch alle mal einladen, leider ist meine Küche eher mickrig klein! .

----------


## Brava

Artemisia
Zur Zeit schlucke ich Hormone ,was nun mal mit sich bringt das man zunimmt
so habe ich meine Ernährung total umgestellt
Gut ab und zu sündige ich schon
Wie heisst es so schön
der Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch schwach
Alkohol trinke ich fast keinen,wirkt sich bei mir immer übel aus :shy_5new:

----------


## Falke

Ja so ein saftiges 300 - 500 Gramm Filetsteak zart rosa in der Mitte
ein Gläschen leckeren Roten dazu
und vielleicht auch noch frisches Krustenbrot mmmmmmh lecker 
Wo steht der Grill ?
Ich fahr los !

----------


## Brava

Na danke schön ,Uwe wie fies du bist :angry_10:

----------


## Frosch

> Zur Zeit schlucke ich Hormone ,was nun mal mit sich bringt das man zunimmt
> so habe ich meine Ernährung total umgestellt

 Aber deshalb kannst Du doch trotzdem Fleisch essen, mageres, zum Beispiel Hähnchenbrust oder Pute oder Rindfleisch. 
Wie ernährst Du Dich denn seit Du Hormone nimmst?

----------


## Brava

Viel Obst ,Gemüse,Reis ,Nudeln, Fisch
Hähnchen ist ok
Nur Rindfleisch mag ich nicht

----------


## Patientenschubser

*zu magerem Fleisch mal eines.... 
Im Schnitt hat: 
Geflügelfleisch 1 gr Fett pro 100 gr Fleisch.... 
Schweinefleisch hat 2 gr Fett pro 100 gr Fleisch...  
Es fällt also nicht unbedingt ins Gewicht ob ich nun Geflügel oder Schweinefleisch esse.... 
es sei den ich verputze jeden Tag ca 25 kg oder so.... *

----------


## Brava

Danke Schubsi
Ich bleib bei meiner Diät
Sag blos du verdrückst so viel :c_laugh:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja nicht wirklich soviel.
Aber ich ess gerne Fleisch, Schwein, Geflügel, Rind, Lamm, Schaf, Wild... eben quasi jedes Fleisch....... 
Einfach lecker, Obst mag ich auch aber nicht nur....

----------


## Brava

Lamm;Schaf,Geflügel,sind ok
Mit Wild kannste mich jagen,Obst und Gemüse immer doch

----------


## Falke

Na, noch steht ja das Wildschweiessen aus der Grube an. 
habs nicht vergessen Schubsi ! 
Ich bring dann auch die Tannenzäpfchen mit *grinz*, so 3-4 Kistchen dürften ja
dafür reichen. 
Gruß
Uwe

----------


## Brava

Buah du hast die Wildschweine doch gesehen wie kannste die Essen wollen?
Mich schauderts :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Falke

He die sind lecker !
Vor allem die Einjährigen, die haben noch nicht so viel Fett angesetzt

----------


## Brava

Oh graus ne danke :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Brava! Also der Alkohol hat bei mir auch verheerende Wirkung! Trinke nur mal ein Gläschen zum Essen, am liebsten Weisswein gespritzt. Bei Fleisch mag ich auch sehr gern Pute und Hähnchen. Fisch sollte mehr auf den Tisch kommen.. @Patientenschubser also das marinierte Grill-Schweinefleisch ist bei uns oft ziemlich durchzogen, das sind dann bestimmt mehr als nur 2%! Mein Liebster meint halt, dass das eine wuunderschöne Kruste und saftiges Fleisch gibt..! :bigeyes_2_blue5:  :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

Artemisia
Nicht mal ein Glas mehr!!!!!!!
Fisch ist immer gut

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es ging dabei ja um den durchnittlichen Fettgehalt. 
Nicht bei in Öl eingelegtem Fleisch...  
Da wird auch die Pute richtig fett...

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo schubser:
JAja, verstehe schon! Man muss dann halt nur halb soviel essen! Ist ja wie bei den Würsten.
natürlich gibts bei uns auch mageres fleisch, das wird aber schon eher ein bisschen trocken aufm Grill. Ich habe kürzlich einen Grillkäse für mich entdeckt, der mein fleischfett-Muffel (Pascal 13 jährig) gern isst: Der Haloumi-ein griechischer Bratkäde mit Pfefferminzblättern durchsetzt. :s_thumbup:  bin nicht sicher, ob er Schaf & Kuhmilch gemacht ist. Jedenfalls ein Geheimtipp für mal was Neues!

----------


## Brava

Von dem Käse hab ich noch nichts gehört

----------


## SpeedyXY

Ich kann zwar von mir nicht behaupten, daß ich viel Fleisch esse, aber ganz ohne geht irgendwie auch nicht. Ab und zu mal ein leckeres Steak oder ähnliches ist halt schon was leckeres. Wurst esse ich dafür so gut wie gar nicht, ist einfach nicht so mein Fall. Lediglich bei leckeren, mageren Schinken kann ich nicht widerstehen!  
Ich habe zwar noch nie übermäßig viel Fleisch gegessen, aber seit dem ich Rheuma habe, habe ich den Fleischkonsum noch mehr eingeschränkt. Dafür esse ich heutzutage wesentlich mehr Fisch als früher und achte darauf, das er 1-2 mal wöchentlich auf den Tisch kommt.  
LG,  
Speedy

----------


## lucy230279

hallo speedy, 
hier auf der kur habe ich gelernt, mich bewusst u v.a. gesund zu ernähren. verzichte weitgehend auf fleisch und wurst ess ich überhaupt nimmer. is auch besser mit dem rheuma. nur mehr fisch zu essen, muss ich mir noch angewöhnen. 
esse maximal zu mittag noch fleisch, aber dann auch nur pute oder hähnchen.
ich glaub, ich hab auch schon abgenommen *freu*

----------


## Falke

Ja dann schlägt die Kur ja an Lucy
mach weiter so  
Grüßle
Uwe  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Toll Lucy :s_thumbup: 
am Anfang ist es schwer,aber man gewöhnt sich daran

----------


## lucy230279

@brava und falke 
danke danke, ich geb mir mühe :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Alayna

Hallo, 
auch ich esse überwiegend Gemüse und wenn es fleisch sein muss dann nur mit viel soße ist immer so trockene angelegenheit beim fleisch. Wie es die ironie so will arbeite ich an der Bedienungstheke (Fleisch, Wurst, Käse, Salate, und Fisch)  
Wobei ich ja auch viel Fisch esse ist ja auch fleisch irgendwie. Und gesund. hab ich mir sagen lassen. :d_smily_tooth:  
LG Alayna

----------


## applepie

Hallo, 
also ich bin auch Vegetarier,aber primär weil es mir nedd schmeckt.Bin inzwischen auch etwa 10 Jahr dabei.Mit Mangelerscheinungen hatte ich bisher eigentlich auch noch nix zu kämpfen.
Denke aber auch,dass ein bermäßiger Fleischgenuss, vor allem von fettigem Fleisch nedd gesund sein kann. Es ist quasi wie immer- am besten is eine ausgewogene ERnährung. 
Bei mir auf dem Speiseplan stehen auch Milchprodukte und gan ganz selten Ei (aber nur Bio) und vll so einmal im Jahr ne kleine Portion Fisch.Aber da muss ich schon HUnger drauf haben und das ist äußerst selten. 
Viele Grüße 
Applepie

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo ihr Gemüseraspler und Wilschweinbrater!  habe heute schöön mageres Schweinskotelett ge(nagt)gessen und die Fasern sitzen noch zwischen den Zähnen! War ja fein, aber diese putzerei find ich schon nervig, wie bei Maiskolben!  Also auf Ei könnte ich nicht verzichten und war wirklich froh zu erfahren, dass mein Cholesterinblutwert normal ist! :smile_60:  denn ein leben ohne Crepes und Pfannkuchen wäre für mich beinahe unvorstellbar!  :x_hello_3_cut: @Brava du hast mal geschrieben, du kennst den Haloumi nicht, ich werde mir diese Woche einen Vorrat kaufen, dann kann ich dir schreiben wer der Hersteller ist. kann ihn wirklich empfehlen, vor allem in der Grillzeit, für Nichtfleischesser! Aber Achtung:er quitscht beim essen! :c_laugh:  :plate_1:  :plate_1:

----------


## Brava

Na toll ich find quitschen toll :c_laugh: 
Widschweine essen hier nur zwei soviel ich das weiss

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Brava  So, hab mir Vorrat vom Halloumi-Grillkäse gekauft und man lese und staune:Produziert von Christis Dairies LTD                                 Exclusiv für:Alwelis/Routhier-Weber GmbH                                  63674 Altenstadt, Deutschland  Dann steht da noch, weitere Rezepte finden sie unter www.routhier.de  :zd_bye_3_cut: Na siehste, musst nicht mal in die Schweiz reisen um das gute Stück zu kaufen! :ta_clap:  Wünsch dir jedenfalls schon mal guten Appetit und allen Anderen Lesern natürlich auch! :plate_1:  :plate_1:  :plate_1:  :Prost mit Wein:  :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Brava

Danke
Den quitsch Käse muss ich unbedingt versuchen :c_laugh: 
och so weit ist die Schweiz nicht weg von uns

----------


## Frosch

Diesen Quietschkäse haben wir am Wochenende gegrillt, ich fand den nicht so lecker, obwohl ich gegrillten Käse sonst gerne mag, aber der war wie Gummi.

----------


## Brava

Probieren werd ich den trotzdem
das Quischen macht mich neugierig :c_laugh:

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo frosch!
Find ich toll, dass du ihn probiert hast! Ist nich jedermanns Sache, bei uns haben ihn auch nur mein Grösster und Ich richtig gern! Das Quitschen stört so Einige, und das gummige auch!
Aber der Geschmack ist doch recht gut oder? viele andere käse schmelzen halt sehr schnell und tropfen dann ins Feuer, das passt mir dann auch nicht!
@Brava
Wenn du schon so nahe der Schweiz bist, könntest du mal den Raclette versuchen(gibt auch französischen), auch aufm Grill, ja dann in einem Pfännchen, oder wie es die walliser bei uns traditionsgemäss machen; Halber Laib mit Schnittkante ans Feuer halte und dann abschaben! Feines Brot oder Pellkartoffeln dazu......... :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Brava

Den Raclette habe ich schon versucht der ist klasse
Was auch sehr lecker ist ist der Originale Emmentaler, :s_thumbup: 
den nehme ich gerne für Käsenudeln wegen dem Geschmack

----------


## Frosch

Brava,  
hast Du den Quietschkäse schon probiert?

----------


## Brava

Nein leider noch nicht,zu viel Stress
gestern noch Teenygeburtstag da bleibt keine zeit zum Grillen

----------


## nickie

Hallo,
aufgrund gesundheitlicher Gründe vertrage ich am besten niedrigglykämische Kost. Das sind z.B. Fleisch, Fisch, Gemüse, nicht zu süsses Obst, Vollkornreis, Kartoffeln, Milchprodukte, Nüsse/Samen, Salze/Gewürze/Kräuer, ausreichend Fette und Öle. Auf Kalorien brauche ich nicht zu schauen, eher das ich genügend zu mir nehme. Alles sollte frisch und keine Fertigprodukte mit Geschmacksverstärker enthalten. Möglichst kein Mehl und Zucker! Halte ich mich nicht an die Ernährung bekomme ich unter anderem starke Kopfschmerzen/Migräne, körperliche Schwäche, Unruhe und Depressionen. 
Liebe Grüße Nickie

----------


## Falke

@Frosch, 
na Du hast mal wieder die Steaks nach meinem Rezept aufgelegt.

----------


## Harry

bin eigentlich wegen ner ganz anderen thematik hier im forum aufgeschlagen, aber wenn ich shcon mal da bin: 
mittwoch steht weihnachtsessen mit bekannten an,
jede menge veggies dabei,
jemand ne idee für ein traditionelles weihnachts-veggie-menü?
drei gänge!

----------


## Küken

ALso ich esse alles.. Kennt jemand StudiVz? ich sag nur: 
Vegetarier essen meinem essen, das Essen weg  :Zwinker:

----------

